# New Member



## Wight Isle Stud

Hi everyone, 
I am an ex breeder (exhibition ) from England, and am looking forward to some mousey chat. Nearly 50 now and this last 8 years have been the longest ever without at least 70 boxes of Fancy mice in a shed somewhere. If I can help you I will.


----------



## Matt Haslam

a very warm welcome
:welcome1


----------



## Cait

Hi - any hints on your name so we can put a face to your posts?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

welcome !


----------



## WoodWitch

Welcome......back??
How did you survive 8 whole years without Mice :shock: :shock:

xx


----------



## zany_toon

welcome!!


----------



## Autumn2005

Hello and Welcome! 

Do you think you might at least be getting some mice as pets soon?


----------



## Cait

Once you've shown I doubt you can go back to two or three pet mice  I bet it will be a shed full of boxes and an order for new Maxeys before you know it


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Thanks everyone, couldnt be as pets I am an exhibitor through and through, but every mouse I ever had was a pet. There are always going to be spells in your life without livestock,unless your very lucky. Never sold my Maxeys, some were owned by Walter Maxey and I own his actuall scrapbook. Other Maxeys were owned by Jack Hartley, and some from less famous but dear friends now sadly departed. More later as just got in from work.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Hello and welcome! You will like it here. This place has the highest concentration of exhibition breeders of any place on the Internet. Please stick around!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Autumn2005 said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> Do you think you might at least be getting some mice as pets soon?


 :mrgreen: 
Hi Autumn 05, once you are a mouse man (should say person nowadays ) you can never let go, I have on many occasions thought of starting again, but this time I have waited for things to settle in the old personal life but I can assure you it wont be to long before there is a shed full of boxes again, the bug is always present in a person once bitten, and when I start again,hopefully I will have another 30 years in the fancy. I just cant help dusting off old prize cards. It is eating away at me and I look forward with pure joy. Knew Tony Cooke well and have had the pleasure of seeing the actual window cill on which the first Satin ever struggled for survival untill it was well enough to breed happy days


----------



## windyhill

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cait

Ah come on I'm curious now... tell us your name


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hello and welcome  I only have pet mice at present but having also "Done time" without mice I dont know how you've managed! :welcomeany


----------



## Kallan

Hello and welcome (and welcome back!)


----------



## The secret garden

Welcome to this little hide away on the internet where we talk mice when we can't be at a show doing it face to face.

I am as interested as Cait to find out who you are, where are you based? I'll dig out a few old year books and find you mwhahah!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

The secret garden said:


> Welcome to this little hide away on the internet where we talk mice when we can't be at a show doing it face to face.
> 
> I am as interested as Cait to find out who you are, where are you based? I'll dig out a few old year books and find you mwhahah!


Crikey Jeepers !! sorry have totally missed the fact that I havent given my name, and it appears to be some sort of mystical thing !!!. Te He.

ok, will give clues, and can have a laugh. Old year books ay! Right then be a detective. I will donate £10 to the NMC if you can find my name, for a start you live in my old home town, and dont tell me that the Pier burnt down all by itslf. 
First Clue is Best in Show Bradford with an Argente. You can also ask questions, but cant be to obvious. I can tell you now, you should tumble me before to long, as I was well known. Regards ........................ oops nearly typed my name then ! Rules are questions must be mouse related, show wins etc, varieties etc.
I am seriously looking forward to contributing to the forum. quick general question foryou though, how many members has theNMC at the moment ?


----------



## Cait

I think it's around the 200 mark, maybe slightly under that.


----------



## SarahC

Gary B,won't put your whole name incase you don't want. :welcomeany


----------



## SarahC

oh and which varieties do you think you will take up and where will we get the pleasure of meeting you in person?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

SarahC said:


> Gary B,won't put your whole name incase you don't want. :welcomeany


Well done! after I put that clue I thought it might of been easy to solve if Argentes had'nt taken the title too often. 
when I start again I will make my own Argentes, and from those I will establish a line of selfs, I will get a Tan in as well, I will always have some brokens about somewhere, but fertility was very poor to the point of extinction the last time I looked so I may make my own strain of evens.
I am glad the NMC is around the 200 mark, it was never much more than that at best, with some alarming lows. 
I will have a genetical shopping list and as soon as I am ready will be amongst you all.


----------



## Cait

Hi there, I believe we have met in the past. Good to have another serious fancier back in the fold - I look forward to hearing about your plans.


----------



## SarahC

Well it will be great to pick your brains and I'm looking forward to your contributions.Brokens are my favorites,I have had them for 7 years.I got the foundation stock from Tony Shephard and I've done very well with them.Teething problems long gone although it took many,many generations.


----------



## Matt Haslam

welcome

look forward to hearing the plans too!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

SarahC said:


> Well it will be great to pick your brains and I'm looking forward to your contributions.Brokens are my favorites,I have had them for 7 years.I got the foundation stock from Tony Shephard and I've done very well with them.Teething problems long gone although it took many,many generations.


Well done, thats a real contribution getting them back in reality, a mouse that wont breed is like a car that wont start, nice to look at etc. would love to see a photo of an average broken at the moment, but thats because I am chomping at the bit, as it were, must calm it down a bit as lots of things to do yet.


----------



## Cait

I have a photo of a BIS even (though not mine) that is recent if that would be of interest?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

MouseBreeder said:


> I have a photo of a BIS even (though not mine) that is recent if that would be of interest?


It would- that would be fantastic thankyou I am trying to dig out photos of past winners of mine, but it will be scanned photographs and posted- better than nothing at all. 
If anyone has any questions about the great fanciers and what their mouseries were like what they fed etc, I can help, they were legends, and of course with modern technology I can scan and place copies of walters maxeys scrap book on here .


----------



## Cait

This is the even in question, bred by Mick Shutt.









I have a photo of a Best Marked broken, bred and shown by me since you stopped showing mice:









If you ask sarahc she may have some photos of her own winners


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Thankyou, fabulous health and well marked, what a lovely animal !


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Hows island life my long lost west country brother?....still pick up your bruv now n then in the cab, tell him to lower the syndicate price!...goood to see you GB.


----------



## nuedaimice

Aww too bad someone already guessed your name, I was going to say Rumpelstiltskin. lol

Welcome to the forum!


----------

